# General > The Literature Network >  Difficulty finding the quizzes

## kev67

I am had difficulty playing the quizzes this morning. I would click on a quiz and then could not find it. Eventually I realized they were off the right hand side of the screen. I scrolled to the right and there it was. It is not particularly user-friendly though.

----------


## Logos

Hey kev, it's a known issue. Hopefully soon sorted out  :Smile: 
But let me ask, which browser are you using?

----------


## kev67

Mozilla Firefox. I thought the problem might have to do with the Linux installation I have on my home PC, but the browser on my home PC is Firefox too. I can get to the quizzes slightly easier on my work PC, but I think that is because the monitor is wider.

----------

